# Titan 18'' alloys fit on 4x4 Hardbody?



## DannyBoy88 (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm looking at a set of 18'' alloys rims from a Titan and wondering if they will fit on my 1995 Hardbody with out further modification. 
Titan Rim Specs: Width 8'', diameter 18'', Bolt pattern 6x5.5, offsett 25
I have have stock P235/75R15 and would like to up my tire size an inch or two to better my gear ratio on highway travel.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

just stay under 30 inch overall height on the tire and u should be alright .. 29 to be even safer...


----------



## DannyBoy88 (Jun 22, 2010)

What about the center hub? Do they need to be bored out to fit? I have auto locking hubs


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

4 inch center hole..


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

DannyBoy88 said:


> I'm looking at a set of 18'' alloys rims from a Titan and wondering if they will fit on my 1995 Hardbody with out further modification.
> Titan Rim Specs: Width 8'', diameter 18'', Bolt pattern 6x5.5, offsett 25
> I have have stock P235/75R15 and would like to up my tire size an inch or two to better my gear ratio on highway travel.


check the offset from your wheels.... just to be sure


----------



## 93nsmo (Jun 19, 2010)

yes they will fit iv got them on my 93 hardbdoy you have to machine the middle out


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

NICE!!!!!!!!


----------



## 93nsmo (Jun 19, 2010)

DOES ANY BODY KNOW IF THE 20 INCH TITAN WHEELS WILL FIT MY 93 HB IV GOT 18INCH TITAN NOW


----------



## gerald1970.gg (Oct 16, 2021)

So the same machining on 4x4 as the 2 wheel truck 1/2 x1/2 on the back side? I have automatic locking hubs. I would like to run the Titan wheels if that is all that is needed to make them work.


----------

